# International contract vs local contract-dubai teachers



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all 

I'm a teacher in Dubai who was recruited from UK on an international package with flights medical, housing as well as a decent salary . 

I got married earlier this and now when looking for a new job, am finding schools are trying to give me local contracts as they know I'm married. Is this always the case with schools? What to do? Help!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

What difference does it make if you're married to what they are offering you? I don't understand - can you explain thanks


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, this is the case with most (or all?) schools if you are living in UAE and married so you will be considered as local hire and for your husband to sponsor you. I have heard of some schools that are in the process of changing teachers packages, who were recruited as international, then married and now being placed as local contract. Therefore, you lose out on certain benefits.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Is there any way to avoid this- like avoid divulging you're married in the first place?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I think that would be dishonest? Not sure how it would work out. Not always a good way to start off with any employer. You mention housing, which is supplied by the school, so they would no doubt become aware if providing accommodation? With local hire, in most cases, you receive your salary, travel allowance, medical insurance, discounted school fees for dependants - you can always try to negotiate housing if your husband doesn't receive that.....not sure how successful or accommodating the school would be.
It does seem to be the way at the moment. What has your current school said re your package? If still on international package and they're not considering a change may be worth sticking with that? 
Good luck.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

IMHO, it has nothing to do with, whether you are married or not. It is about saving money. 

If they hire a teacher overseas under foreign hire, school normally pays the salary, accommodation, medical, a cheap welcome kit and flight ticket. So if you are on a foreign hire, irrespective of your relationship status, school will offer these benefits.

For local hire, it is just the salary and the medical only.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> IMHO, it has nothing to do with, whether you are married or not. It is about saving money.
> 
> If they hire a teacher overseas under foreign hire, school normally pays the salary, accommodation, medical, a cheap welcome kit and flight ticket. So if you are on a foreign hire, irrespective of your relationship status, school will offer these benefits.
> 
> For local hire, it is just the salary and the medical only.


It s about saving money which is why they are doing it. And irrespective of whether you are on foreign hire then marry schools are changing OR if you apply for a new job. You are classed as local hire if married and your spouse is employed in UAE. It's happening with teachers.

No, schools do offer more than salary and medical only for local hire....dependants fees discounted and travel allowance are some additional benefits.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes that's exactly what they are saying. Because my husband ( who I only married earlier this year) is an overseas hire their company policy says I am only entitled to a local contract which I think is unfair as I was hired ( by another school) as international hire. It's only now I'm changing jobs that I'm facing this problem. But I didn't want to be at that same school any longer so I wanted to resign and look for a new job, hence my current situation. Now both new jobs I have been offered contracts for are both saying its a local contract. Although pay is same as international contract, I don't get benefits . Do you know if normally visa is included? It would have to be right? Also what if my husband loses his job ?? Surely then school would help?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

s4ad said:


> Yes that's exactly what they are saying. Because my husband ( who I only married earlier this year) is an overseas hire their company policy says I am only entitled to a local contract which I think is unfair as I was hired ( by another school) as international hire. It's only now I'm changing jobs that I'm facing this problem. But I didn't want to be at that same school any longer so I wanted to resign and look for a new job, hence my current situation. Now both new jobs I have been offered contracts for are both saying its a local contract. Although pay is same as international contract, I don't get benefits . Do you know if normally visa is included? It would have to be right? Also what if my husband loses his job ?? Surely then school would help?


Yep that's the crux of it all regarding your husband as an overseas hire. Even though you were originally hired, by another school, as International this no longer applies when looking for a new teaching position due to your marriage. When you approach schools they will present you with a contract as local hire and salary is at your level of experience. 
The visa, as local hire, means that you will need to be sponsored by your husband. Hence, the term local hire. Is his company able to guide him with the process and support you? It is worth talking with the school regarding if your husband was to lose his job if they would support and transfer your visa. If you have offer letters from both schools then this would be a starting point in discussion as well as if they will provide medical insurance or a small transport allowance each month, which can be small but for Sep - June for daily travel, also if there are any tuition fees included(for the future). 
Good luck.


----------

